# Wood cutting permit for state of pa updated 1-18-12



## WellSeasoned (Dec 30, 2011)

Just thought I would post this for my fellow pennsylvanians. Looks like $10.00 per rough cord. Happy cutting!


 Â§Â 53.17.Â Cutting and removal of firewood from Commission property.
Â (a)Â Â It is unlawful to cut or remove timber, trees, firewood or kindling from Commission property except in compliance with this section and the terms and conditions of a permit issued by the Executive Director or a designee.
Â (b)Â Â The Executive Director or a designee may issue permits to interested persons for the cutting and removal of dead firewood from Commission property when it is determined that cutting and removal is in the best interests of the Commission. The number of permits will be limited to prevent excessive cutting and removal and to better manage this resource.
Â (c)Â Â Firewood permits cost $10 per standard rough cord. A standard rough cord is a pile of stacked wood 4 by 4 by 8 feet (128 cubic feet, including air spaces).
Â (d)Â Â A permit will specify the number of standard rough cords that the permittee is allowed to cut and remove. The maximum quantity of wood that one household, that is, the permittee and persons who reside with the permittee, will be permitted to cut and remove is 3 standard rough cords in a calendar year.
Â (e)Â Â Fuel wood permits will be valid from January 1 to December 31 of the year for which it is issued. Under no circumstances will the Commission refund money to permittee because of failure to cut and remove the amount of wood authorized during the time specified.
Â (f)Â Â Wood harvested and removed from Commission property under a permit issued under this chapter shall be for the personal use of the permittee and the household of the permittee. It is unlawful to sell wood removed from Commission property under a permit.
Â (g)Â Â No live timber or living trees may be cut and removed from Commission property. In addition to the penalties provided for violation of this section, a person who cuts or removes live timber or living trees shall be liable to the Commission for the full commercial value of the trees or timber cut, destroyed, or removed.
Â (h)Â Â Permits are not transferable. The permittee shall be present when wood is being cut and removed from Commission property and shall assume full responsibility for cutting and removal.
Â (i)Â Â The Executive Director or a designee may place other terms and conditions on permits for the cutting and removal of firewood as he deems appropriate to promote effective management of this program. It is unlawful to violate terms and conditions set forth on the permit.
Â (j)Â Â The Commonwealth and the Commission may not be liable for accidents, injuries, damages or losses incurred or caused by the permittee in cutting and removing wood. A permittee shall agree to indemnify the Commonwealth, the Commission and their agents, employes, successors and assigns from and against liability regardless of cause, arising out of or related to the activities of the permittee under the permit.Â


----------



## mbcijim (Dec 30, 2011)

Which commission?  Game?  If so that means that state game lands will be open, but not state forests?  Can you post a link?


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 30, 2011)

this is a new one for me too.  I'm pretty sure you can get a permit for some state parks but the last time I checked its kinda tight restrctions.  I think it was 30 bucks for a 2 week window and not all parks offered them.  Truck has to stay on the road, only downed stuff,etc.


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 30, 2011)

just wanted to add, watch the hunting seasons and if you do go out have plenty of orange on.  I avoid the pa woods during any hunting seasons just to be sure. read too many stories about accidents.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 30, 2011)

From what I've read, this is code extracted from Joint State Government Commission. 
http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/058/chapter53/chap53toc.html

I'm still unclear on this though as I was under the impression that you can get a firewood permit from the local Forestry office that was good for only 2 cords in a specified area and valid for only 30 days and was only good from March to December???? The restirctions on type of wood you can take sound the same. I will be looking into this in the spring  unless I run into more easy CL deals since I am very close to state forest lands.


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 30, 2011)

Agree,CL might be easier than the red tape.  If anyone cracks the nut I'd be glad to meetup somewhere- if its close and help cut and load our trucks. I'm pretty full now so I'm sure I'll catch grief from wifey but what the heck.  Just need to put a stove in the doghouse.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to cut a pdf on my phone and paste here. Give me a second.... From what I'm reading, some state forests differ from others. Fish and game commission for a state park has a separate application, so long as u have a state permit which is approved for state game lands, commission lands ect.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 30, 2011)

With the number of wood burners in this area I will be surprised if there is much decent firewood easily gotten from a road...but I'm gonna go look anyways!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 30, 2011)

There is a lo of downed wood here in eastern pa, especially after the oct snowstorm, I'm sure even more in the pa wilds. Heres a application link:  

http://fishandboat.com/images/pages/forms/wood_cutting.pdf


----------



## Pat53 (Dec 30, 2011)

The crooks here in Michigan want I believe $20 for a firewood permit and you are limited to 2 cords max and for 30 days. Thats BS ! That is for downed wood on state forest lands or after logging operations. As far as I'm concerned, that wood belongs to the citizens in the first place, why should anyone have to pay to gather it up? Anyone who has the ambition to get it should be allowed to take as much as they want. First come, first served in my opinion. And they can take their $20 fee and shove it. I've never paid for one and never will. These beaurocrats really piss me off with their rules, regulations and fees.

Pat


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 30, 2011)

Understandable, but the money does, at least round here go back into  the woods, conservation areas, ect. If it were a free for all, then how much woods would be left imho. But I agee, some states are alittle overkill.


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 30, 2011)

I work for a Fed government agency. I buy a permit and cut downed or dead wood on our property. Any citizen can do it as well. We sell them for $10 its not that much of a hassel, your name address and come to our office and you have one. I and another wood burning co-worker cut togeather and cause im a forester i cut trees that others would not touch, but i can identify dead or trees that are going to be dead next year that others cant. Also some of the trees died in summer but cause most cut after leafoff in the cool they cant tell recent dead standing trees. Again i know more than these avg persons so i can tell the signs, like slime mold on bark conks where there is but or root rot, as well as leaf retention on trees that usually dont retain leaves.  We been cutting for years on the same streach of dirt road.


----------



## Pat53 (Dec 31, 2011)

clemsonfor said:
			
		

> I work for a Fed government agency. I buy a permit and cut downed or dead wood on our property. Any citizen can do it as well. We sell them for $10 its not that much of a hassel, your name address and come to our office and you have one. I and another wood burning co-worker cut togeather and cause im a forester i cut trees that others would not touch, but i can identify dead or trees that are going to be dead next year that others cant. Also some of the trees died in summer but cause most cut after leafoff in the cool they cant tell recent dead standing trees. Again i know more than these avg persons so i can tell the signs, like slime mold on bark conks where there is but or root rot, as well as leaf retention on trees that usually dont retain leaves.  We been cutting for years on the same streach of dirt road.



Sounds like SC is a lot more liberal, and sensible, than MI for sure. We can not take any wood unless its down on the ground. By then a lot of it isn't any good any more. There are literally tens of thousands of white birch trees around here that are dead but still standing, and a lot of them are right along roadways and/or backwoods roads, but no one is allowed to take them down. Unfortunately, white birch literally rots from the top down and turns completely punky within a year or so of dying. If it isn't taken down and cut up right away after dying its pretty much junk. You would think the dopes would know this and make and exception for birch, but nope, just let it rot and fall across roads or maybe take a power line down....brilliant


----------



## mbcijim (Dec 31, 2011)

Backwoods, what land does the fish and boat commission own? I think state parks are owned by the game commission, and state forests are owned by dcnr.  I wouldn't get too excited.  There is probably fine print that says you must have one arm tied behind your back while cutting and wear a purple hat.  Our government sucks.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 31, 2011)

Typically the f & b commission owns  35 feet from any waterway up land. I just created this thread to help anyone w/o land or other source of getting wood w/o having to pay for it. 10, 20, or 30 dollars for 1 to 3 cords is more than reasonable to be able to harvest your own wood. The signs outside every game land and recreation area in my local have a notice hanging the same as the first post I put on this thread. Obviously anybody who is interested needs to do the nessessary researching, as I will, and when its all gathered, get the permit or decide not to. Cheers

I will make a few calls and find out for sure and post what I find. I have a feeling, since the state of pa runs all of the f &b, game, dcnr, ect, 1 permit is suffice. The f &b commission just happens to be a designee, therefore they may issue an application, and possible a permit.


----------



## mbcijim (Dec 31, 2011)

Backwoods, no offense meant. My house is 2 miles from game lands. It has 3 entrances.  All gated and locked.  I have friends who hÃ¡ve gotten tickets for driving their 4wheelers around the gates. I've been on this land at least 50 times.  

Our cabin has a huge state forest across the Loyalsock 100 yards away.  I have to take a boat there.  The other side has a gate, but to get a key you have to be one of 2 cabin owners with 99 year leases on 10 square miles.

I'm not getting firewood from either with a permit.

So, even if they have permits no one can get on the land.  

It's frustrating, they give you a permit, but how do you get there??  I'd love for some PA resident to figure out there process and let us know which hoop to jump through.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 31, 2011)

No problem, none taken. Sometimes writing something isn't the best method. Agreed with alot of roads being closed, except a short period during hunting season. I have alot of access where I'm at. Thats a beautiful area you are in. I have hiked most of the loyalsock trail...beautiful country. I am still going to call and find out about the permit, and hopefully will get good news. I'm sure every county is different. Be well


----------



## pen (Dec 31, 2011)

mbcijim said:
			
		

> It's frustrating, they give you a permit, but how do you get there??  I'd love for some PA resident to figure out there process and let us know which hoop to jump through.



Not sure exactly which lands you are looking to get into, but the ones I utilize have a lot of good dirt roads (which are not the state access roads w/ gates) that you could go on as they often times cut through the lands or border them.  My buddies that cut off of state lands look for dirt roads w/ hills leading down to the road.  One guy stays on the road and watches traffic, the other rolls the wood down the hill to the road.  In other cases, if you talk to the forester or game commissioner in the area they may give you suggestions on where to go.  

pen


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 31, 2011)

All over rt 191-wayne co, in the summer I reside around the poor side of a private lake called duck harbor, the game lands near by have dirt roads where you can do just that. Pen- not sure where your at but good idea to roll the logs down.


----------



## pen (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that area so can't give you direct advice.  I know in some cases in getting permits they tell you exactly where to go.  When you call for the permit don't be afraid to ask questions or ask if there is someone you could talk to / meet in person for advice.

pen


----------



## Stax (Dec 31, 2011)

Just about a month ago my family was at Tyler Park getting pictures taken.  Near the shot was a man bucking up some huge shagbark hickory (brother sent pic from phone).  Brother approached man and asked him about the wood.  Man said permit was only $10 bucks and your good to go for a season.


----------



## zeke (Dec 31, 2011)

I live in N.W.Wisconsin. I went to the DNR office after a tornado and was quoted at least 3 weeks until the person with authority to sell a permit would return. I was then accused of stealing wood and threatened by the chubby little desk jockey receptionist. Screw the WI DNR! My county lands, Iron County, charge $5/ year for a permit. I think its for 10 cords, but the forestry guy I talked to laughed and said " No ones coming to your house to count it. "WE AREN'T THE DNR!" "The Iron County Forestry Department manages the third largest County Forest in the State of Wisconsin with 174,317 acres. " They sell timber on bids, keep a map on the wall of active , future, and closed logging sites. including the name of the logging operation.Once its closed, and the logger is done, they change the push pin color and its all open to permit holders.Right now there's about 600 acres being logged within a few miles of me. In the summer I'll grab a saw after supper, ride back in to a nice area looking for a slash pile i can park next to. Fill up my S10 short box in 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 1, 2012)

In PA there are several types of public lands. There are tons of game lands owned by the game commission. Generally to cutting of firewood is allowed on game commission property, but maybe you can get permission for firewood cutting on logged over lands or to remove wood that is blocking a path, but motor vehicles are generally not allowed on gamelands. State Forests are managed by the department of forestry and generally allow cutting of down wood. I think a permit is $10 or $15 for a specified number of cords - 2 is the usual number I think - for a specified time - 30 days I think. You are suppsed to be able to walk in and get a permit at the state forest office, but I have never tried it. State Parks are another department of the state government, I think.

Around here lots of people cut in state forests. There is a ton of down wood but accessible wood near a road can be tough to find.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 18, 2012)

This is the short version I will type up, cause I cant get it from my email onto here.....

Firewood cutting guidelines.....

1. A permit is required by the deleware state forest district office ( which is by me) or one of our three forest maintenance headquarters to cur firewood. Permits are not transferrable.

2. The permit must be displayed in the windshield of the vehicle while cutting firewood.

3. The cost for a firewood permit is $ 15.00/ cord. Check or money order payable to the commonwealth of pa.

4. Firewood permits are good for 30 days and no exceptions will be granted i.e, weather was bad or they couldn't cut during this 30 day period.

5. A maxinum of five (5) firewood permits may be purchased at one time.

6. Firewood cutting areas are identified by our foresters.

7. Stumps must be no higher than the diameter of the tree, and never more than 12 inches.

With the email I recieved from the bureau of forestry, came an application, maps and directions to each cut area as well as an explanation of what a true cord is. 4x4x8. I think that 15 bucks/ cord is extremely good, up to 5 permits at a time or $ 75 bucks per 5 cords.  If anybody needs info, I can look through the packet I got and help out.


----------



## mbcijim (Jan 18, 2012)

My cabin is right by the Tiadohton (sp?) State Forest (Lycoming CountY).  It has 1 access point.  It is gated with a lock.  I've been on the road, it is at least 2-3 miles long.  Will they give me a key to the gate to get firewood?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 18, 2012)

mbcijim said:
			
		

> My cabin is right by the Tiadohton (sp?) State Forest (Lycoming CountY).  It has 1 access point.  It is gated with a lock.  I've been on the road, it is at least 2-3 miles long.  Will they give me a key to the gate to get firewood?



Is this called "Big Road"? A grassy Jeep road runs the ridge above pine creek??


----------



## mbcijim (Jan 18, 2012)

No we're on the Loyalsock not the Pine.  It doesn't have a name as far as I know.  Maybe Pete's Shanty.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 18, 2012)

mbcijim said:
			
		

> No we're on the Loyalsock not the Pine.  It doesn't have a name as far as I know.  Maybe Pete's Shanty.



From what I'm getting from reading this, is that if it is a joint use trail, than it permits car, truck, or snowmobile travel from the day following the last day of regular or extended antlerless deer season until the following April 1st. Travel on state forest roads is, at your own risk. These roads are not plowed or maintained in the winter. If your vehicle becomes stuck, the Bureau of Forestry WILL NOT  extract your vehicle. Sorry, it doesn't say anything here about getting a key from a forester. I would call on that one.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Jan 19, 2012)

I've found several permits for various state parks and state forests but I haven't found any for my area yet.  I live about 30-45 minutes from three different state parks (Blue Knob, Canoe Creek, Trough Creek) which is further than I would like to drive.  I don't have a truck but can borrow a dump truck from a neighbor.  After putting fuel in the truck and giving my neighbor something for use of the truck, I don't think that I'm saving much, if any money, as compared to having a tri-axel of logs dropped in my back yard.  I am only a mile or two away from game commission land with an access road.  I expect that there would be plenty of dead wood there.  A friend who lives near Blue Knob state park paid $10 for a permit to cut wood there this year.  I've been told that the game commission does not allow firewood to be cut on their land but it may be worth a phone call to find out for sure.  It looks like each park or forest has their own regulations.  So far, craigslist has been a bust.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 19, 2012)

Aroth- I agree. Although I am finding similarities with the cost, each area has differences with when to cut, where to cut. It seems at least around here, the bigger the area, the larger area of designated cutting there is. Some area are off limits.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 19, 2012)

mbcijim said:
			
		

> Backwoods, what land does the fish and boat commission own? I think state parks are owned by the game commission, and state forests are owned by dcnr.  I wouldn't get too excited.  There is probably fine print that says you must have one arm tied behind your back while cutting and wear a purple hat.  Our government sucks.


+1


----------



## ScotO (Jan 19, 2012)

aroth said:
			
		

> I've found several permits for various state parks and state forests but I haven't found any for my area yet.  I live about 30-45 minutes from three different state parks (Blue Knob, Canoe Creek, Trough Creek) which is further than I would like to drive.  I don't have a truck but can borrow a dump truck from a neighbor.  After putting fuel in the truck and giving my neighbor something for use of the truck, I don't think that I'm saving much, if any money, as compared to having a tri-axel of logs dropped in my back yard.  I am only a mile or two away from game commission land with an access road.  I expect that there would be plenty of dead wood there.  A friend who lives near Blue Knob state park paid $10 for a permit to cut wood there this year.  I've been told that the game commission does not allow firewood to be cut on their land but it may be worth a phone call to find out for sure.  It looks like each park or forest has their own regulations.  So far, craigslist has been a bust.


Aroth we talked before and I'm right up the road from you just north of Altoona, and it is pathetic how much wood lines local roads that pass through state game lands here in our area.  You go for a drive up over Blandburg or Tipton mountains, everywhere you look, right off the road, are standing dead oaks, ash and maples......and we are not allowed to get any of them.  All within carrying distance to the road.  Heck you would think that the GC would sell a ten dollar permit to be able to clean some of that wood and also make some money.....we all know here in PA how bad the GC butchered the deer population, pretty soon they won't be able to GIVE hunting licenses away!!


----------



## xman23 (Jan 20, 2012)

Backwoods said:
			
		

> This is the short version I will type up, cause I cant get it from my email onto here.....
> 
> Firewood cutting guidelines.....
> 
> ...




Backwoods, thanks for all the leg work you did. So if I understand, you E mailed them and the sent you a packet of info, maps etc. Do you have a link for that? I'm in the north end of Pike County, we a lot of game land and state forest. With all the storms this year there is blow down everywhere.

Thanks Tom


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 20, 2012)

xman23 said:
			
		

> Backwoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heres a link for the phone numbers for contact.... I called the swiftwater location, and asked somes questions leading to an email with all the info. Good luck.



http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/forestry/dcontacts.aspx


----------



## bigdog (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been cutting on state forest land in the Mt. Davis division for years. Plenty of downed or dead trees to be had. You can get behind some gates if you talk to the forester ahead of time. I usually find plenty by just driving the roads. There are some restrictions but they are minor for practically free wood. Its usually red oak in the mtns up there.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 21, 2012)

If my memory serves me mt davis is the highest point in pa??? Anyhoo, you don't get any trouble from anyone cutting along the road? Once I figure out my schedule I'll get that app sent to get a permit. Be well


----------



## bigdog (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes sir it is the highest point in PA.  I think you have to cut 15 feet from the road and I pull off as far as I can. The guys from the DCNR are all really cool and all they ever asked of me was to cut stumps as low as possible.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow....thats really great. That's freedom. Too many disrespectful yahoos here in the east to ruin it for us.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> aroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im with you about dead wood. I work for a Fed agency as a forester.  If your reasoning were the case to clean up the woods they should give the permits out for free. Still go give name and address but all it is is a permit no charge. As a forester in charge of submitting payments were NOT making money by doing the paper work to submit a $10 check.  Im a higher up employee even someone several grades lower than me it costs way more than the check to actually submit that check and get the funds into a usable account.


----------

